

Google swaps "Video" search with "YouTube" - kapgoals
http://i.imgur.com/mQUzD.png

======
benologist
I saw this today and was wondering how long that'd been like that.

The other thing I thought I saw was they stopped hijacking the search result
links for me briefly, but it's probably too much to hope they get rid of that
permanently.

